# What is the major problem of your country?



## pjk (Nov 28, 2007)

I saw this topic on another forum, and since this forum is pretty spread out internationally, I figured I'd ask here.

What is the major problem of your country?

I'm in America (USA), and I think our biggest problem now is resolving the war issue, then slowing the burning of fossil fuels .


----------



## FU (Nov 28, 2007)

Singapore.

i'd have to say, the over emphasis on academic abilities in the education system, the fast pace of life (although it is a key to sustainable economic development), and the lack of grace in many (eg. rushing for seats in trains and buses, cutting queues isn't rare)


----------



## magicsquares (Nov 28, 2007)

Philippines...

We, ourselves, I guess...


----------



## Stefan (Nov 28, 2007)

Humankind.


----------



## Johannes91 (Nov 28, 2007)

School .


----------



## guusrs (Nov 28, 2007)

Netherlands: Too much people!
(but still too less cubers)


----------



## gillesvdp (Nov 28, 2007)

No government for 6 months now


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Nov 29, 2007)

> I'm in America (USA), and I think our biggest problem now is resolving the war issue, then slowing the burning of fossil fuels .


I'd have to agree about the war, and the government doesn't want to cut fossil fuels, for the say it will ruin the economy, but, as you said before; thats not a big issue at the moment.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Nov 29, 2007)

Imperialistic government, weak & corrupt officials, crap educational system, ignorant/apathetic public, and Social Security. The war is bad too, but that's a result of the above.


----------



## hdskull (Nov 29, 2007)

Di-ck and Bush.


----------



## tim (Nov 29, 2007)

The major problem of "my" country is, that it's a country. But that's probably a humankind issue.


----------



## 4GO57O (Dec 14, 2007)

Philippines: corrupt officials...
too much demodracy...spoiled people
too much people


----------



## deadalnix (Dec 14, 2007)

France.

The fear of the reform.


----------



## CorwinShiu (Dec 14, 2007)

Lotsofsloths said:


> > I'm in America (USA), and I think our biggest problem now is resolving the war issue, then slowing the burning of fossil fuels .
> 
> 
> I'd have to agree about the war, and the government doesn't want to cut fossil fuels, for the say it will ruin the economy, but, as you said before; thats not a big issue at the moment.



After the war, I would say our economy. The dollar is dropping like crazy. Also, obesity is a pretty big problem; but that goes for almost every country.


----------



## badmephisto (Dec 16, 2007)

Canada:
-letting people with PhD's in, and then have them work in taxi cabs


----------



## Dene (Dec 17, 2007)

New Zealand.... I would say the pro-liberal government, although that may just be because I'm conservative, but let us be honest, we no longer have jails, we instead have "corrections-facilities", we have NO RIGHT to punish mis-behavours, only to tell them what they did wrong, which results in a lot of teenagers who think they can get away with anything - and do (in terms of education/smoking/drugs/sex/suicide etc etc). I could go on, but I won't (I'm also a teenager btw, and I cannot wait to rid my self of such a demeaning title).


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 17, 2007)

I think that most people are not enjoying life enough, but they seem to think they have the right to be happier. So they blame work, responsibilities, politics, traphic or whatever because those are problems they cannot solve by themselves.

Fact: Most countries are very good places to live in right now, have been for a long time, and will be for a long time. So just enjoy it and make it a little better by fixing the small problems you can.


----------



## Dene (Dec 18, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> Fact: Most countries are very good places to live in right now, have been for a long time, and will be for a long time. So just enjoy it and make it a little better by fixing the small problems you can.



I don't feel like getting into a debate, but I think you're overlooking the basic fact that around 27% of the world's population live in extreme poverty (that is, those who don't earn an equivalent of US$1 a day). You see, when you say "good", you are being far too ambiguous, but like I said, I don't feel like debating  . If you want to really get into it, I recommend books on Political Philosophy (Locke/Hobbes/Rawls etc.) Happy philosophizing!


----------



## badmephisto (Dec 18, 2007)

Dene said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > Fact: Most countries are very good places to live in right now, have been for a long time, and will be for a long time. So just enjoy it and make it a little better by fixing the small problems you can.
> ...



Yes but how many of those people included in the 27% don't even have a proper concept of what money actually is? I'm always a little skeptical about statistics like that, which get thrown around without any proper description of what they actually represent, and who they include... 
like yesterday I read on an ad that like 50% of children in Canada have trouble reading... What exactly does something like that mean, and how outrageous does that sound?


----------



## Dene (Dec 18, 2007)

Ah yes, I like the way you think. That is exactly correct, but the idea was mainly to show that the world perhaps isn't such a great place. I mean one only has to look at Zimbabwe to see chaos in its most extreme form.


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 18, 2007)

badmephisto said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > AvGalen said:
> ...


 
No need for a debate. We agree.

And I know that the world is far from perfect, but that is exactly why I think that "living in a country where obesitas, wars you fight in other countries, fear of reform, no real government for 6 months, etc" proves that those are very good places to live in right now


----------



## Dene (Dec 18, 2007)

Hmmm.... Well, good? or best of a bad job? I'll leave you to ponder on that 



> No need for a debate. We agree.


This one I find funny, and I'll take it as a witty little comment, and not in seriousness.  (Just to be clear, that statistic doesn't cover nearly any of what I would consider the problems in the world right now).


....Still not debating!


----------



## Pedro (Dec 23, 2007)

I think the main problem here in Brazil is poverty...and...

the money is not well spread...few people concentrate a lot of all the money, while a lot of people has almost no money


----------



## jtjogobonito (Dec 24, 2007)

George W. Bush


----------



## van21691 (Dec 25, 2007)

magicsquares said:


> Philippines...
> 
> We, ourselves, I guess...



corrupt gov't.


----------

